# Noah pictures :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Well we arrived back yesterday after a 3 night break in Dubai en route back from Ireland. The holiday was fantastic but I was so excited to go and collect my little Noah. I had been worried that he might give us the cold shoulder for a day or two but I neednt have - he was such a little darling. When he saw us all his head and face feathers stood upright and he came running over to greet us. He even let me scritch his little face around his beak!! (That never happens!!). Then he got really vocal making all his happy sounds  
The vet nurse was laughing saying that yes he was a little rascal but they loved him being that way  
Its so good to have him back and he's delighted to reclaim ownership of all his area (which is pretty much the entire kitchen!) 

My cutesy tootsy 



Examining his cubby hole (fridge top)


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Awww, Noah is precious!


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Noah is one of the prettiest budgies I personally, have ever seen! He is so cute with the red feathers on his head


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I am not surprised by this report. It has alway's been obvious from your account's that Noah is as intelligent as he is handsome. Good to hear that he has his favorite people back....


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

It's always so great to see pictures of Noah, he's so cute and handsome! I'm sure he's glad to be back home


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Noah looks very happy to be home and to have you home as well. I know Noah would have had the vet nurses running themselves ragged with his demands. Cheeky little rogue.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ahhhhh, I feel better now that I've had my "Noah Fix".

I sure missed your little karkariki while you were away! I love that second picture of him. *


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah!! Noah's back!!!! :woot:

Oh, and you too Niamh!!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well he doesn't look like he was fretting or missing you HA HA .
I am sure he was though from the sounds of his greeting when you first saw him again. Greta to have you back home your wedding pictures were absolutely delightful, I am sure Luke and you will be very happy now the wedding is over and it went beautifully for you both. 
Noah, you are one very lovely boy who we here can never have enough of.!:clap:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is the most adorable little psittacine
That I have really ever seen
His feathers in their bright array
His red cap looks like a smart beret

If you have a raspberry handy
Noah will eat it just like candy
It seems to me he's glad to be home
So he can lord over his refrigerator (throne)​
It's good to have you back, you silly quack 

I'm sure he enjoyed flirting with all the ladies and showing off his excellent personality at the vet clinic, but now that he's home I'm sure he's anxious to get up to lots more mischief 

Welcome back to you, too, Niamh! We missed you but enjoyed hearing all about your wedding :hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, It's clear that Noah missed his mum and dad very much and is now very happy to be back home to his familiar surroundings!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay! I love new photos of Noah and he's looking cute as ever!:clap:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Noah is so cute!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Noah*

It is so wonderful to have your little family all safe and back together again.
Enjoy your new life together. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

